# Spiele wie "Die Siedler 2" gesucht.



## Fips80 (17. April 2013)

Hallo,
Wie oben zu sehen bin ich auf der suche nach spielen wie die Siedler 2 (und zwar das Original) .
Bevorzugt auf Steam.  
Vielleicht weiß ja der eine oder andere eins.


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (17. April 2013)

Age of Empires 2 HD Edition. 
Meiner Meinung nach DER Strategie Klassiker.


----------



## ReaCT (17. April 2013)

Siedler 3 gibts noch als "Siedler Online" und Siedler 4 auf jedem iTouch Gerät  Mit einem "komplexen" Rohstoffsystem würde mir dann nur noch Supreme Commander 1 einfallen und vielleicht Knights of Honor oder das bereits angesprochene AoE, wobei ich dazu nicht viel sagen kann.


----------



## Erok (17. April 2013)

Wie wäre es mit Sim City 4 Deluxe Edition ? Ist zwar auch schon recht alt, aber macht bis heute immernoch riesigen Spass  Gibts für 10 Euro auf Steam.

Mit dem Start-Parameter : -CustomResolution:enabled -r1920x1080x32 -Intro:off kannst Du bei dem Spiel auch die Bildschirmgrösse auf aktuelle Monitore anpassen und das nervige Intro dafür abschalten 

Oder der Nachfolger Sim City Societies Deluxe wäre bei Amazon für 15 Euro zu haben 

Und wenn Du Dich noch ein klein wenig geduldest, dann kannst Du am 2. Mai die Computerbild Spiele kaufen. Darin wird als kostenlose Vollversion Patrizier IV enthalten sein  Das Heft kostet 5,80 Euro.

Oder Anno 1404 Königs-Edition bei amazon : http://www.amazon.de/Ubisoft-ANNO-1...9594&sr=8-1&keywords=Anno+1404+Königs+Edition

Als Download-Version für den gleichen Preis : http://www.amazon.de/Ubisoft-300034...s=videogames-dl&ie=UTF8&qid=1366179911&sr=1-4

Darin ist schon das Addon Venedig enthalten und die komplette Vollversion von Anno 1503 Königs Edition samt Addons.

Oder Die Siedler 7 für 21,27 Euro als Download : http://www.amazon.de/Die-Siedler-Go...=videogames-dl&ie=UTF8&qid=1366179953&sr=1-10

Greetz Erok


----------



## Multithread (17. April 2013)

Siedler 7 ist an uPlay gebunden, egal wo man es kauft. Und mit den Älteren Siedlern hat es kaum mehr was gemein.

Ich spiele ja gerne Noch Siedler 3, haben einige hier ja auch schon empfohlen


----------



## Eiche (17. April 2013)

Fips80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wie oben zu sehen bin ich auf der suche nach spielen wie die Siedler 2 (und zwar das Original) .
> Bevorzugt auf Steam.
> Vielleicht weiß ja der eine oder andere eins.


 Widelands.org bin mal drüber gestolpert habe es aber nie gespielt ist wie ein siedler 2  klon und kostenlos


----------



## Erok (17. April 2013)

Multithread schrieb:


> Siedler 7 ist an uPlay gebunden, egal wo man es kauft. Und mit den Älteren Siedlern hat es kaum mehr was gemein.
> 
> Ich spiele ja gerne Noch Siedler 3, haben einige hier ja auch schon empfohlen


 
Ach stimmt ja @ Uplay  Sorry, hab ich nicht dran gedacht.... Das nervt mich auch bei Anno 2070 und Driver San Francisco das Uplay....


----------



## TempestX1 (17. April 2013)

Würde auch Widelands empfehlen.


----------



## Fips80 (17. April 2013)

Suppentrulli1988 schrieb:


> Age of Empires 2 HD Edition.
> Meiner Meinung nach DER Strategie Klassiker.



Das hab ich mir auch schon geholt, sofort bei Veröffentlichung.
Ist wirklich eines der besten Games ever.


----------



## Shona (18. April 2013)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Siedler 3 gibts noch als "Siedler Online"


Siedler 3 gibt es komplett bei GoG.com für $9.99 + Soundtrack  -> Settlers 3®: Ultimate Collection, The for download $9.99 - GOG.com <-
Ansonsten einfach mal die Strategie Spiele bei GoG durchsuchen da sind viele Klassiker dabei  -> Strategy games catalogue - GOG.com <-


----------



## Ich 15 (21. April 2013)

vielleicht noch Knights and Merchants: The Peasants Rebellion


----------



## NCphalon (25. April 2013)

Was is mit Siedler II: Die nächste Generation? Und von der Spielmechanik her kommen die neueren Siedlerversionen Siedler II wieder viel näher als Siedler III-V


----------



## Fips80 (26. April 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt Siedler 7 zugelegt, und ich muß sagen das mir das schon sehr gefällt.  Teste auch gerade Siedler Online, da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher was ich davon halten soll.  Ich kann mich mit dem Edelstein kauf nicht anfreunden. Ich Versuchs mal ohne.


----------

